# Crap iPhone photo



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Will take a better one later


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Phwoar! She's a bit of alright


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning! Love these machines!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks! There's a Mazzer mini on its way soon


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

The lovely setup makes up for whatever deficiencies you feel the photo has.


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

How much for the portafilter handle...if you don't mind me asking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't mind at all. Prices in dollars are $50 plus shipping (about $18 apparently) , that will get you an exotic wood like ebony or Cocobolo. Really exotic stuff like Amboyna burl is a lot more. There is a waiting list and you'll have to email the guy and ask. Have a look through this thread:

http://www.home-barista.com/marketplace/custom-wood-for-your-espresso-machine-t10642.html


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

oh my! I do feel inferior!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

dbairduk said:


> oh my! I do feel inferior!


Size isn't everything, as my wife says


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Love the portafilter handle!!!!!

I so need one of those for mine!!!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone know if the handle off of a bottomless gaggia classic portafilter from happy donkey can be removed?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Probably. Email Dave Stephens if you want one of handles, he will almost certainly know, or you could send him the porta filter.


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

"oooooooooo it's so shiney....."


----------



## blaclcoffeeforme (Jan 11, 2012)

Lovely! I was just wondering...do you have this in your kitchen at home? It seems to be taking quite a lot of space.


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovely E61 machine, looks very similar to my Euro 2000 Junior.


----------

